# Feedern im Winter



## M.C Phlegmatisch (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebes Anglerboard,

da die Raubfischsaison bei uns mittlerweile vorbei ist wollte ich mich langsam an das Angeln auf Friedfisch einlassen. Ich habe erst seit diesem Winter meinen Angelschein und war bisher nur zum Spinnfischen draußen. Da ich als Anfänger natürlich sehr motiviert bin will ich auch gerne im Winter angeln gehen.

Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen.

1. Lohnt es sich im Winter noch auf Weißfische zu gehen?
2. Ich habe nur eine Feeder und eine Picker Rute. Mit diesen Ruten war ich bisher nur am Forellenteich. Das es Feeder bzw Picker Ruten sind, ist reiner Zufall. (Hat mir der Händler empfohlen.) Kann ich diese Ruten benutzen? Beide biegen sich schon bei einer Portionforelle richtig stark durch.

Wollte die 3m als Feederrute rauslegen. (Schlaufenmontage)
Und die Picker mit Posenmontage. (Waggler?)

Die Feeder ist 3m lang und hat ein WG bis 80g.
Die Picker 2,70 m und ein WG bis 60g.
Bei meinem Gewässer handelt es sich um die Hase (Brassenregion) die nicht allzubreit ist.
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Essen+oldenburg&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47b76bfc1520ff27:0x3a6a98110d593e9b,Essen+%28Oldenburg%29&gl=de&ei=14MmT4-hHcjF0QXWv4nOCg&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CDgQ8gEwAQ

Fluss um Essen herum.

Freue mich über jede hilfreiche Antwort,
Danke


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

1 - ja, aber man braucht Ausdauer und gute Klamotten die einen warm halten
2 - bleibt den ein 30 g Korb in dem Fluss liegen?


Bei dem Link sind einige sehr interessante Stellen bei.


----------



## Endmin (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Hey,

deine Ruten sind in Ordnung! Zum Feedern braucht man eine feine sensible Spitze, die die Bisse der Fische anzeigt. Im Winter musst du die Fische nicht anlocken, sondern suchen! Wer nicht weiß wo sich die Fische in dem entsprechenden Gewässer aufhalten, der muss es erst gar nicht versuchen!  Weißt du wo tiefe Löcher, ruhige Gewässerabschnitte, Kehrwasser... sind, dann hast du schon fast die halbe Miete geschafft! 
Wenn du sie gefunden hast, dann wenig füttern und immer genau an die gleiche Stellle werfen. Lebende Köder solltest du deinem Futter auch beimischen.

gruß Tim


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> 1 - ja, aber man braucht Ausdauer und gute Klamotten die einen warm halten
> 2 - bleibt den ein 30 g Korb in dem Fluss liegen?
> 
> 
> Bei dem Link sind einige sehr interessante Stellen bei.


 
Ich denke schon das die liegen bleiben. Die Stömung ist nur an manchen Stellen stärker. Ein 25 g Jigkopf blieb aufjedenfall liegen. Wir haben östlich gesehen einen schönen Stau dort wollte ich es versuchen. Da habe ich gesehen das einige Angler Riesenbrassen direkt in der Strömung gefangen haben. Würdet ihr die Körbe mitten in die Strömung legen oder eher in Kuhlen am Rand des Gewässers.

Achja habe 2500er bis 3000er Stationärrollen mit 20er Stroft Schnur auf meinen Ruten

Danke bisher für eure Hilfe


----------



## Endmin (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

ABer ein Korb, hat auch mehr Wasserwiderstand. Würde eventuell einen schwereren mitnehmen( oder mehrere) ;-)
Würde die Körbe an die Strömnungskanten legen und eher ins ruhigere Wasser. Es ist Winter, die Fische fressen wenig und sparen an Energie. In der Strömung würden sie viel zu Kraft verbrauchen!

gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das die liegen bleiben. Die Stömung ist nur an manchen Stellen stärker. Ein 25 g Jigkopf blieb aufjedenfall liegen. Wir haben östlich gesehen einen schönen Stau dort wollte ich es versuchen. Da habe ich gesehen das einige Angler Riesenbrassen direkt in der Strömung gefangen haben. Würdet ihr die Körbe mitten in die Strömung legen oder eher in Kuhlen am Rand des Gewässers.
> 
> Achja habe 2500er bis 3000er Stationärrollen mit 20er Stroft Schnur auf meinen Ruten
> 
> Danke bisher für eure Hilfe


Jig ist nicht mit einem Korb nicht wirklich vergleichbar.

25 g Jig würde am Rhein auch gut führbar sein, nur dass man an der selben Stelle aber mit 90 g Köprben anrücken muß, wen dann noch ein Schiff vorbei kommt rollen die Körbe auch schon wieder.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Lass aber die Futterkörbe ruhig zu Hause, denn um diese Jahreszeit und bei der Gewässergröße sind sie eher kontraproduktiv. Zu laut und so viel Futter darfs gar nicht sein.

Stell dich auf bewegliches Angeln ein!

Und zwar so...

...suche dir die Stellen aus und dann wanderst du sie leise ab. An jedem Spot wirfst du nun höchstens 5 Kostproben, bei Maden ganz kleine geklebte Bällchen, ein. Diverse Teige, z.B. Käseteig, sind ideale Winterköder, wenn sie nur schön kräftig im Aroma sind. So legst du dir ein paar Stellen an. Wenn du mit der letzten fertig bist, kehrst du an die erste zurück. Das sollte ruhig eine knappe Stunde daueren. Nun folgen noch mal 2-3 Kostproben und danach der Köder am Haken. Fische mit ganz leichten Seitenbleimontagen und Vorfächern von mindestens 80 cm. Wenn sich innerhalb einer halben Stunde nichts tut, dann wechsle zur nächsten Stelle. Das gilt auch, wenn du einen fängst. Ziehe dann weiter, denn an dem Spot wird nichts mehr gehen.

Das gibt einen feinen Angeltag und kalt wird dir sicher auch nicht werden! Wink


----------



## FrettchenLinks (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Das klingt für mich auch sehr interessant. Ich stelle mit diese Frage zur Zeit an meinem Hausgewässer nämlich auch. Es handelt sich dabei um einen ausgedienten Baggersee mit bis zu 18m Tiefe. Allerding auch einigen flachen Buchten die zum größten Teil nicht tiefer als 1m sind. Im Winter würde ich diese Stelle nach meinem Verständnis außen vor lassen und mich an die Stellen orientieren, die nach 2-3 Metern so auf 3 Meter Wassertiefe abfallen. Im Sommer sind dort häufig eine Menge Unterwasserpflanzen und wir füttern häufig sehr viel an. Im Sommer hat es aber auch nur zur "Köderfisch" Größe gereicht. Also würde ich die oben beschriebene Taktik gerne mal Ausprobieren. Oder sind 2-3 Meter Wassertiefe noch zu flach. Wie schaut es mit der Hakengröße aus? Im Sommer sind wir immer mit 10er oder 12 Haken unterwegs. Sollten wir hier auf größere zurückgreifen um nicht immer die ganz kleinen am Haken zu haben.


----------



## ReZo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

habs heute fast genauso gemacht, wie andal es empfohlen hat. hatte als köder maden und hühner frühstücksfleisch (hühnchen, weil ali kein schweinefleisch isst). war mit dem fahrrad unterwegs, weil man die fische suchen muss. natürlich schön dick angezogen (zwiebelmethode)
leicht mit maden bzw. frühstücksfleisch angefüttert, haken raus und abwarten. wenn nichts gebissen hat, bin ich einfach flussaufwärts gegangen und immer wieder ausprobiert, bis die bisse kamen. eine 56er Barbe konnte ich überlisten, das wars aber auch dann für heute. 
am samstag (28.01) hatte ich mit der selben "taktik" ne schöne nase dran - 52cm. alles mit der grundmontage. für futterkorb ist es noch zu kalt. und bloß nicht hinsetzen, sonst gib et eiszapfen an unerwünschten stellen|supergri#h


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*



Andal schrieb:


> Lass aber die Futterkörbe ruhig zu Hause, denn um diese Jahreszeit und bei der Gewässergröße sind sie eher kontraproduktiv. Zu laut und so viel Futter darfs gar nicht sein.
> 
> Stell dich auf bewegliches Angeln ein!
> 
> ...


 
Das ist eine super Idee. Wir haben nämlich an einer Stelle der Hase mehrere Einbuchtungen wo die Strömung nicht ganz rein kommt. Dort könnte ich gut eine Posenmontage ausbringen. Womit ich die Stellen anfüttern soll hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Meinst du Grundfutter mit Maden?

Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt. Was haltet ihr von diesen Stellen? Wenn ich noch 400 m weiter rechts hoch gehe treffe ich außerdem auf ein Klärwerk. Lohnt es sich auch, es mal am Einlauf zu probieren? 

Danke an alle


----------



## FrettchenLinks (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Sagt mal kommt das mit dem Frühstücksfleisch von der letzten Fisch & Fang DVD? Da wird das ja auch für den Winter empfohlen. Ich bin gespannt was die Fische in meinem See dazu sagen, aber ich werde es auch ausprobieren!


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Es gibt Madenkleber, damit lassen sich Maden zu Ballen "verkleben", zB:

http://www.top-secret.info/de/produkte/einzelansicht/datum/2010/08/27/amino-glue-madenkleber.html

Meist geht man aber einen kleinen Umweg indem man Maden unters Futter mischt und dann erst zu Ballen klebt. Sparsam ist wörtlich zu nehmen, der Ballen sollte nicht größer sein als eine zerknäulte Zigarettenschachtel.


----------



## ReZo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

|supergrija genau. wollte ich umbedingt ausprobieren mir dem frühstücksfleisch. hat aber kein winterdöbel gebracht#d
man muss aber erwähnen, dass die da ca 10 grad wassertemperatur und ca. 1000hPa Luftdruck hatten. das ist schon sehr ausschlaggebend denke ich. die sieg bei mir hat nur 4,5 grad - zu kalt


----------



## Downbeat (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Die Stelle ist nicht schlecht für den Anfang, einen Versuch ist`s wert. 
Ansonsten an der Sackgasse "Auf dem Kamp" die Kurve würd ich mal nach der beschriebenen Methode mit `ner feinen Montage an der Picker abfischen.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Wer es fleischlos probieren möchte, der greife zu topfrischem Weißbrot und der Brotflocke. Aber auch hier gilt: Sehr sparsam und stationär fischen. Ein Kastenweißbrot reicht absolut für einen ganzen Angeltag als Köder und Futter für die ganze Flußstrecke!

Eine Barbe, oder eine Nase sind bei diesen aktuellen Bedingungen durchaus schon ein respektabler Erfolg. Jetzt überhaupt einen schönen Friedfisch zu erwischen ist schon was. So leicht wie es in den englischen Clips aussieht, ist es nun leider doch nicht. Zumal unsere Flüsse auch nicht unbedingt die Qualitäten als Winterreviere aufweisen, wie eben auf der leicht schrägen Insel.


----------



## Knispel (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Lese das einmal durch - dass ist die von Andal genannte Fischerei, die ich auch betreibe: 
http://www.classycatchers.de/pro-artikel-friedfisch/kapitale-winterdobel-ein-frostiges-vergnugen
Hier zwar auf Döbel - aber da sind keine großen Unterschiede zu anderen Friedfischarten ( bei uns der Aland ) ...


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Alles klar vielen Dank für die ganzen hilfreichen Antworten. Sobald das Thermometer keine Minusgrade mehr anzeigt versuch ich mei Glück mit der Picker und gebe dann Bescheid. :m


----------



## FrettchenLinks (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Glaubt ihr denn, dass Frühstücksfleisch und Hänchenleber ein klassicher Döbel und damit auch Fließgewässerköder ist oder kann man damit um die Jahreszeit auch Erfolgschancen am stehenden Gewässer haben?


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Feedern im Winter*

Das sind zwar keine ausschließlichen Döbelköder, ich konnte damit auch schon mit einiger Regelmäßigkeit Karpfen fangen, aber im winterlichen Stillwasser wird es ungleich schwerer, dafür Abnehmer zu finden. Nicht weil sie nicht drin wären, sondern viel mehr weil die Platzfrage deutlich schwerer zu beantworten ist.

Für den klassischen Stillwasserwinterfisch, das Rotauge, sind sie meines Erachtens nicht gut geeignet. Da geht mit Hanfkörnern deutlich mehr zu ziehen. Wenn man weiß wo!


----------

